# Worauf freut ihr euch am meisten?



## Geige (28. Juni 2008)

Jo hi leute

da es ja jetzt ganz offiziell ist auf was freut ihr euch am meisten 
in Diablo 3 
Ist es die atmosphäre oder ist es doch die sammellust?
Postet es hier doch mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg geige

ps: bitte auch begründen soweit möglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malarki@buffed (28. Juni 2008)

ALLES!
Diablo an sich hat schon immer alles in sich vereint das mich zum weiterspielen
veranslasst hat und genau das alles will ich wieder haben :-)
Ach und mp grp mit meinen freunden!


----------



## Razyl (28. Juni 2008)

Türlich alles Erstmal schön Singleplayer durchzocken und dann voll rein ins Multyplayer leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hach das Spiel wird der Hammer


----------



## Nightroad (28. Juni 2008)

naja
ich FREUE MICH 
AUF
ALLES


----------



## masaeN (28. Juni 2008)

ich freu mich auf

pvp ... und ich hoffe es wird so schnell bleiben wie in d2 ... da is ja pvp so rasch gewesen, nicht so wie in wow ...da kannst glatt quake 3 mit battlefield vergleichen xD


----------



## Donmo (28. Juni 2008)

Irgendwie hängen alle Antowrtmöglichkeiten zusammen. Das gute elte Diablo-Feeling beinhaltet für mich Story, Athmossphäre und das Items sammeln. 

Ergo: *Ich freu mich auch auf alles.* 

Das Gameplay-Video sieht vielversprechend aus. Jetzt heißt es abwarten und Tee trinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FE3L-X (28. Juni 2008)

Nachdem ich das Gameplay Video auf der Homepage gesehen hab freu ich mich ehrlich gesagt auf alles. Die Grafik ist stimmig und überzeugend. Sie ist verbessert aber trotzdem im Diablo stil gehalten. Das Kampfsystem bzw die Skills sahen super aus und machen Appetit auf mehr. Die Szenarie...OMFG sah das geil aus. Außerdem Super, die zerstörbare Umwelt. Und letztendlich kann man den Aufbau der Welt nutzen um intelligent gegen Monstermassen vorzugehen siehe Brücke mit dem Barbaren oder das zerstören der Wand um den Weg von den Zombiemassen zu säubern.
Fazit : Ich kann es jetzt schon kaum abwarten das Spiel zu spielen und alleine bzw mit meinen Freunden durch die neue fantastische Welt (zumindest sieht es für mich bis jetzt so aus) zu streifen.
So long =)
lg


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Juni 2008)

aauf *ALLES*


----------



## masaeN (28. Juni 2008)

ich hab auch grad das gameplay video gesehn... als erstes dacht ich mir ja aufm screen shot he das sieht ja gar nicht so doll aus aber beim video sahs dann um einiges besser aus einfach ... und nun bin ich auch überzeugt das es auf jeden fall wieder n großer hit wird ...


----------



## März/Juwelenmaria/Wildschwein (28. Juni 2008)

ich freu mich auf alles am Game
solangs keine bugs sind (ich denk nur an wow)


----------



## Tikume (28. Juni 2008)

Auf gar nichts. Meiner ANsicht nach nur ein unbegründeter Hype mal wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (28. Juni 2008)

Die Fragen auswahl ist echt irgendwie komisch,

ich freu mich auch auf ALLES. Wieder die gute alte Diablo zeit...lang ist es her.

Aber ich hab gerade D2+LoD Installiert und werd mich Heute ransetzen...Morgen steh ich dann vorm Chef auf "Alptraum"^^

Wer mitmachen Will schreibt ne PM dann mach im BN n Channel auf..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Bis dann leute und ich kann warten...2 Jahre wirds mit sicherheit noch dauern


mfg

Mani


----------



## Geige (28. Juni 2008)

begründe mal unbegründeter hype
"was blizz anfasst wird zu gold !"


----------



## oneq (28. Juni 2008)

*ALLES*​

Ist doch klar. Ich spiele atm D2 und erwarte einfach eine Verbesserung in allen Bereichen.
Und natürlich Multiplayer, wenn auch anfangs wohl erst einmal alleine durchspielen, um alles kennenzulernen.
Aber meiner Meinung nach lebt Diablo von dem Party-Feeling 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taikunsun (28. Juni 2008)

oneq schrieb:


> *ALLES*​
> 
> Ist doch klar. Ich spiele atm D2 und erwarte einfach eine Verbesserung in allen Bereichen.
> Und natürlich Multiplayer, wenn auch anfangs wohl erst einmal alleine durchspielen, um alles kennenzulernen.
> ...




me2


----------



## Nelia (28. Juni 2008)

Auf alles. Vor allem auf die wunderschöne Bilderbuchgrafik die einem Gemälde gleich kommt und die wunderbar ins Scenario passt. Alle die nicht meiner Meinung sind haben keinen Sinn für Geschmack. Erinnert an ein düsteres Märchen der Gebrüder Grimm ^^. Von wegen Comicgrafik. Unwissende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Aber die künstliche Grafik von AOC gut finden.


----------



## Tikume (28. Juni 2008)

Geige schrieb:


> begründe mal unbegründeter hype
> "was blizz anfasst wird zu gold !"



Was ist an "unbegründet" mißzuverstehen? Und dass sie gut verdienen habe ich nie bestritten (Stichwort Hype).
Nur mal als Beispiel: Vor Wow gab es auch MMORGs, oft mit weitaus mehr Features. Ein großer Teil der Leute die sich Wow kauften hatten noch nicht mal einen Schimmer was sie das kaufen ("Wo speichert man ab?"  - "Warum kann man nicht offline spielen?").
Blizzard könnte sogar Hundehaufen in Spielepackungen stecken und Leute würden es kaufen weil es von Blizzard ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun klarer was ich meine?


----------



## oneq (28. Juni 2008)

Na ja, aber ein Hype entsteht ja nicht von alleine Oo Und vor allem nicht unbegründet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Blizzard ist nun einfach eine spitzen Spieleschmiede und ich finde, dass die meisten ihrer Spiele zu ihrer oder noch heute herausragend sind.
Innovativ, aber trotzdem durch ihre nicht perfekte Grafik bodenständig.
Und wenn Blizzard Hundehaufen verpacken würde... Mit Sicherheit hätten auch die dann was einzigartig erfrischendes^^


----------



## Shalvak (28. Juni 2008)

Meine einzige große Angst ist, ob das richtig Diablo-Gefühl erhalten bleibt. Aber ich hab da vollstes Vertrauen in Blizzard und der Trailer schaut ja auch nicht so verkehrt aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olfmo (28. Juni 2008)

Shalvak schrieb:


> Meine einzige große Angst ist, ob das richtig Diablo-Gefühl erhalten bleibt. Aber ich hab da vollstes Vertrauen in Blizzard und der Trailer schaut ja auch nicht so verkehrt aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das hat man doch vor Diablo2 alles schonmal gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Endeffekt hatte es aufgrund des Erfolgs von Diablo sogar noch eine weitaus höhere Spielerzahl als das Original und war (meiner Meinung nach) auch besser, wenn auch lange nicht perfekt. Da ich ebenfalls der Meinung bin dass Blizzard weiß, was sie tun, denke ich mal dass sie bei Diablo3 wieder aus Fehlern lernen und das Spiel sowohl das bewährte Prinzip (Hack'n'Slay, Items sammeln, "nur noch ein Level/Dungeon") behalten, als auch effiziente und sinnvolle Neuerungen einführen wird.


----------



## wizady (28. Juni 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Auf gar nichts. Meiner ANsicht nach nur ein unbegründeter Hype mal wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich glaub, damit machst du dir hier keine freunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja, ich freu mich eigendlich auch auf alles, ist ja öde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (28. Juni 2008)

Ich freue mich vor allem auf die Geschichte rund um Diablo III. Alte Bekannte wiederzusehen, darunter Deckard Cain oder vielleicht Tyrael macht mir schon jetzt Lust nochmal D2 anzuspielen (Was knapp seit einem Jahr eingestaubt auf meiner Platte liegt).

Und wenn man sich überlegt, dass Diablo I und II durch die Bank bei allen namhaften Spielemagazinen Top Wertungen erhalten haben, bin ich überzeugt D3 wird ab Veröffentlichung wieder der Platzhirsch sein und zwar nicht weil Blizzard drauf steht, sondern weil Qualität drinsteckt. 

Anders als bei EA ruht man sich bei den Kaliforniern für gewöhnlich nicht auf seinen Lorbeeren aus. Machen wir es also kurz. Diablo wird herrschen


----------



## Masterlock (28. Juni 2008)

Nightroad schrieb:


> naja
> ich FREUE MICH
> AUF
> ALLES


Ich auch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Donmo (28. Juni 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich freue mich vor allem auf die Geschichte rund um Diablo III. Alte Bekannte wiederzusehen, darunter Deckard Cain oder vielleicht Tyrael macht mir schon jetzt Lust nochmal D2 anzuspielen (Was knapp seit einem Jahr eingestaubt auf meiner Platte liegt).



Genauso gehts mir auch. Ich denke, ich werds die nächsten Tage nochmal installieren und mich gemütlich durch die den Normalmodus schlachten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

An alle denen Diablo 2 zu langweilig ist. Testet mal die Mod 'Chaos Empire', die ist echt gut und anspruchsvoll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CriticaL Nero (3. Juli 2008)

Ganz einfach, komplett auf alles von D3. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe es wird so geil wie D2 es früher war.


----------



## attake (6. Juli 2008)

Gegenstände und das alte suchtprinzip

den genau das war es was bei D2 den langzeitspass versprach ^^

natürlich war auch das beinahe nicht zu ereichende lvl 99 denkich ausschlaggebend dafür das man nur schwer aufhören konnte ^^


----------

